# DNS-Server replizieren



## daben (16. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

momentan vewende ich eine Replikation des Primary DNS Servers auf den Secondary DNS Server via "System/Server/ns2.example.com hat die Dienste DNS Server und DB-Server und ist Mirror von ns1.example.com". Nun möchte ich den Secondary NS auswechseln. 
Genügt es einen weiteren Server mit selbiger Konfiguration hinzuzufügen (- werden dann die vorhandenen Einträge automtaisch repliziert), oder müssen die  vorhandenen DNS Einträge auf den neuen Secondary Server von Hand repliziert werden?


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2011)

Die daten werden nicht automatisch repliziert. In der aktuellen beta ist aber ein tool zum erneuten replizieren integriert. Such msl nach resync dns im englischen forum.


----------

